# Full anonymity while surfing?



## blueman23 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello people! I`m new here,

We need to have a secure connection in the office when we surf. I heard about some programs as Anonymiser Privacy Analizer, GhostSurf Pro, PC-cilin Internet Security and SurfSolo from friends (they are using SurfSolo and are content) but I`m not so sure which one is better to use. How could you give me some informations about this programs?

Waiting for reply ASAP! Any help is welcome!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

clarification - are you wanting to hide your internet activites while at work?


----------



## blueman23 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well yes, my boss want, at least on his PC, to have a secure connection, a secured and encrypted email and to be able to surf anonymous.

Any thoughts?


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

blueman23 said:


> Well yes, my boss want, at least on his PC, to have a secure connection, a secured and encrypted email and to be able to surf anonymous.
> 
> Any thoughts?


There is no such thing as 100% anonymous while surfing the internet.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

This is somewhat of a gray area (anonymous surfing in a business environment), if not illicit in some cases. When it comes to anonymous surfing, you can use things such as proxies. I'm sorry I can not tell you how to implement this, as the security ramifications makes it dubious to give advice as utilizing such techniques can be used to circumvent legitimate security restrictions and filters in place at the workplace. This would be in violation of the forum rules. All I can say is, "Google is your friend." :wink:

If you are looking for a secure connection you can use VPNs. With a VPN you can have a secure and encrypted tunnel end-to-end, which can be very useful when you, say, connect to the office from an "untrusted" location (eg. home, at a hotel, in a cafe [hotspot], etc).

For secure e-mail, you can utilize something like PGP or S/MIME to both sign and encrypt e-mails.

All of the suggestions above have both free and commercial (paid) software available.


----------



## blueman23 (Feb 19, 2008)

Cellus said:


> This is somewhat of a gray area (anonymous surfing in a business environment), if not illicit in some cases.
> 
> Thank you all for your responses!
> 
> ...


----------

